# Noise During Left Turn



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Since you can reproduce it at will, what happens to the sound when you very lightly apply the brakes? Also, does it do this regardless of how tight the turn is? I.E. is the steering wheel all the way over against the stops, or is it any left turn?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Without hearing it, from just reading, I'm gonna cry CV shaft. But there's tons of variables to that. I know their good for the life of the car, supposedly, but you get some bad parts one in a blue moon.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^^ What he said, or there could be something going on in the wheel bearing. I've had a few wheel bearings go bad, not in my cruze, and the symptoms ranged from a whining/hum to a sound that made my car sound like it had mud tires on it.

Good luck


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Since you can replicate the noise, have your dealership take it out and see, should be covered.


----------



## connorwm (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for your responses. Took the car out last night and the noise only happens when I'm on the gas. I'm not pushing a lot on the gas but just enough to keep speed in a turn. So in response to Jim, the noise does go away when I hit the brakes because it seems to happen only when I'm on the gas. 
I've heard a similar noise when I'm going up hill and I push on the gas a little bit. Not enough to make it down shift but just enough to make the car start slowly accelerating while going up the hill. Kind of sounds like turbo lag but I thought it was weird it was so similar (possibly the same) sound that happens on left turns. 
I think I'll take it into a dealership and have them tell me what they think. I'll make sure to post back here what I find out.


----------

